# Smallest Diesel Generator Carrying Sailboat



## pyewackette (Apr 2, 2011)

I was curious to know if anyone has any information on what sailboats in the 28 to 38 foot range that have a built in diesel generator. Probably another consideration would be, AC and hot water heater space. I am not interested in one of those little Honda generators on deck, so I am trying to see how small a boat I can get, and what model, could handle these electrical requirements on a smaller boat than what I have.

Any ideas?


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

In your smaller size some of the new Hybrid diesel Drive/Generator can punch out a lot of power with one unit 

Even at 38' your sure cramming a lot of stuff into a fairly small space from a service standpoint


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Not many boats in that size range came with a genset. It was usually dealer or owner installed. Finding the space to install one can be tricky.

We have an engine driven 5kw generator on our boat that takes up very little space. It is about twice the size of an alternator. It is mounted on the front of the engine and requires two drive belts. There is also a small control box in the sail locker and a switch on our panel. The brand is Seapower.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Our 2008 Beneteau 343 has a *HUGE* locker on the starboard side that could easily fit a genset. We choose to use it for storage though and operate with a Honda EU2000 for those times when batteries are too drained or when we need AC. It works.


----------



## pyewackette (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the Seapower generator suggestion. I can work with that. Now all I have to do is find boats like the Beneteau 343 or others with the space for AC and HW Heater.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

pyewackette said:


> Thanks for the Seapower generator suggestion. I can work with that. Now all I have to do is find boats like the Beneteau 343 or others with the space for AC and HW Heater.


There's lots of boats that have space to fit both into. I used to have a Catalina 30 and while I didn't have either, I'm sure I could have squeezed in a 6 gal water heater and an AC unit.
My Catalina 34 came with the water heater and I had an AC unit installed in a hanging locker.


----------



## bvander66 (Sep 30, 2007)

not sure what your cruising plans are but we find we never use our AC when on the hook, just not worth the noise and consumption.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

pye, I'm sure someone must offer one but I've never seen or heard of it and wouldn't expect to find it on any used boat in that market. the problem is that the smallest diesel gensets tend to be 10,000 kilowatt in capacity, and most boats that size don't need, or have the room to spare, a genset that big.

Which also usually means a huge battery bank to match the genset, since most folks want to run whatever they have off the batteries, not the generator.

Running luxuries on a genset that way is more of a trawler thing. Not common on sailboats. So you are unlikely to find a boat equipped that way, but if you want to have a genset installed, your only limit is buying a boat big enough to carry it all.


----------



## Jetexas (Apr 3, 2012)

There's a big cockpit locker on my Starwind 27 that could accomdate a diesel genset. Especially a tiny one like this: NEXT-GEN - Marine Power Units

I also have space under the V-berth for an air-conditioning unit if I really wanted one.

The catch would be that I would have no storage at all.


----------



## pyewackette (Apr 2, 2011)

I currently have a 4.5k on my 41 Gulfstar, but I am considering downsizing. I live in the northern Gulf Coast area and summers are hot here, and winters are cold for overnight stays, but we do get to have year round sailing. I thought I would be going cruising at some point so I bought a bigger boat, but now the cruising plans are not working out and I am trying to keep the 'bigger' boat feel for my wife. She likes the boat and does try to enjoying it, but to make her stay on a smaller boat with out the conveniences I have provided thus far would only make things worse for her. So, the compromise, a smaller boat with the same amenities, and I can single-hand more on my own. The bigger boat does require us both to operate and I think a smaller one would make outings more fun for her if she didn't have to worry about doing things - except being pretty. 

That's the idea.


----------



## irvin123 (Sep 11, 2012)

In relation to the generator issue, I am new to the sailing community and am exploring the idea of an all electric Fountain Pajot 38. Is is possible to have enough pv panels and wind power to to so? I'm trying to be self sufficient on the sea, as my family and I will be setting sail with a limited budget. Is there sufficient room for a battery bank to run two electric engines and all the needs for a family of 5? Would I need a generator? Is there room for one? If anyone has any ideas I would greatly appreciate them. I am actively shopping for an FP 38 at a good price, maybe one needing new engines. Just want to be off fossil fuels altogether and don't mind paying up front for the freedom. Thanks much.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Irvin,
There are many threads here on SN discussing that - I'd suggest you do a search on various terms relating to solar and or hybrid powered boats.

In my opinion, no - the technology just is not ready yet, at least not without a LOT of money, and a LOT of compromise. 
I can deal with kerosene lamps when the batts are dead, that's a compromise I can make. I won't compromise safety - and that means the ability to get out from under a storm. Range and speed just aren't words one uses on a hybrid boat.


----------

